# The death of Breonna Taylor and no knock warrants.



## RodneyFarva

No winners. 
Colion Noir (link below) has a lot of good points.





The FBI is now investigating the death of Breonna Taylor, who was killed by police during a raid at her home in Louisville, Kentucky.

Taylor, 26, was at home with her boyfriend on March 13 when three plainclothes officers with the Louisville Metro Police Department arrived to execute a search warrant in a drug case. The couple thought their home was being broken into, according to a lawsuit from Taylor's family.

The FBI's Louisville branch announced Thursday that it was investigating the shooting after numerous media requests.

"The FBI will collect all facts and evidence and will ensure that the investigation is conducted in a fair, thorough, and impartial manner," the statement said.
Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron previously said that he was asked to serve as a special prosecutor.

Gov. Andy Beshear called on Cameron last week to "carefully review the results of the initial investigation to ensure justice is done at a time when many are concerned that justice is not blind."

"The public reports concerning the death of Breonna Taylor are troubling," he said in a statement.

Louisville Metro Police Chief Steve Conrad announced his resignation, after eight years on the job, amid the investigation into Taylor's death, the Courier-Journal reported Thursday. 
According to The Courier-Journal, a judge had approved a "no-knock" search warrant, meaning police could enter the home without identifying themselves.

Though the lawsuit filed by Taylor's family alleges that police did not knock or identify themselves before entering the apartment, police Lt. Ted Eidem said during a March 13 news conference that officers had knocked on the door several times and "announced their presence as police who were there with a search warrant."

After forcing their way in, they "were immediately met by gunfire," Eidem said.

Taylor's boyfriend, Kenneth Walker, 27, had a license to carry and kept firearms in the home. Walker called 911 at the time of the raid, believing it was a break-in, and grabbed his gun in self-defense, according to the family lawsuit. Walker, who shot an officer in the leg, was arrested and charged with assault and attempted murder on a police officer.

Civil rights attorney Ben Crump, who also represented the family of Ahmaud Arbery in Georgia, was hired by Taylor's family. Crump called Taylor's death a "senseless killing" and condemned the police department for a lack of transparency.

"We stand with the family of this young woman in demanding answers from the Louisville Police Department," the attorney said in a statement on Twitter last week.


----------



## mpd61

Yeahhhhhhhhh.............
If you're gonna do this kind of thing, triple-verify you got the right address and have some hard first person intel before you even think about this type of stuff. No knock warrant on a business downtown maybe. Some apartment complex with civilians at zero-dark-thirty. I'd volunteer to get the coffee and donuts, just saying LOL


----------



## CCCSD

Stupid situation, no intel...didn’t they research his background and know he was CCW? Had guns? What exigency existed for a No Knock? No uniforms? WTF? WHY? Oh. Dope. Yeah...so fucking important for Narcs to get their raid on, violating every safety practice since forever. 
Not taking sides, just pointing out. If the COP resigned, it’s a shit show.


----------



## USAF286




----------



## CCCSD

Ed Markey is a bigoted fool. Fuck him and his ilk.


----------



## PG1911

I hope Markey gets dick cancer.

That being said, two things:
1) The lefties, once again, can kiss my ass and lick my grundle. Those cops were acting in good faith and Taylor's boyfriend opened fire on them. He thought they were home invaders and they thought he was the drug dealer trying to shoot it out with them. This was a very tragic misunderstanding, not a racist murder. The facts have to fit the crime, not just their willfully ignorant emotions.

2) I do wonder what the deal was with the dealer they were looking for. Why was catching him so important that a judge signed off on a nighttime no knock warrant? If he was part of a cartel that is known to dig in and shoot it out with cops, that's one thing. If they were just worried about a few ounces of crack getting flushed down the shitter if they hit the house during the day, I don't see how the risk was necessary.


----------



## CCCSD

It wasn’t.


----------



## HistoryHound

PG1911 said:


> I hope Markey gets dick cancer.
> 
> That being said, two things:
> 1) The lefties, once again, can kiss my ass and lick my grundle. Those cops were acting in good faith and Taylor's boyfriend opened fire on them. He thought they were home invaders and they thought he was the drug dealer trying to shoot it out with them. This was a very tragic misunderstanding, not a racist murder. The facts have to fit the crime, not just their willfully ignorant emotions.
> 
> 2) I do wonder what the deal was with the dealer they were looking for. Why was catching him so important that a judge signed off on a nighttime no knock warrant? If he was part of a cartel that is known to dig in and shoot it out with cops, that's one thing. If they were just worried about a few ounces of crack getting flushed down the shitter if they hit the house during the day, I don't see how the risk was necessary.


IMO, the boyfriend is a pos just as much as the ex. The neighbor testified that he heard the police knocking and announcing that they were police. He can say he didn't hear them, but they were loud enough that the neighbor stick their head out to see what was happening. Also find it very interesting that the police fired how many rounds and while she got hit multiple times he didn't get hit once. What kind of man lets his girlfriend walk down the hall in front of him if he thinks they're about to be the victims of a home invasion? Then there's the part of the story that I keep hearing that she was fired from her EMT job because they found a body in a car that she rented. There's a lot more to the story than just the part the dirty Ed Markey got wrong.

I haven't read the whole thing yet, but here's a link to page that has a link to the 39 page report.
Shocking Report Leaked in Breonna Taylor Death Investigation Shows How Involved She Really Was - Tatum Report Exclusives


----------



## mpd61

HistoryHound said:


> IMO, the boyfriend is a pos just as much as the ex. The neighbor testified that he heard the police knocking and announcing that they were police. He can say he didn't hear them, but they were loud enough that the neighbor stick their head out to see what was happening. Also find it very interesting that the police fired how many rounds and while she got hit multiple times he didn't get hit once. What kind of man lets his girlfriend walk down the hall in front of him if he thinks they're about to be the victims of a home invasion? Then there's the part of the story that I keep hearing that she was fired from her EMT job because they found a body in a car that she rented. There's a lot more to the story than just the part the dirty Ed Markey got wrong.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thing yet, but here's a link to page that has a link to the 39 page report.
> Shocking Report Leaked in Breonna Taylor Death Investigation Shows How Involved She Really Was - Tatum Report Exclusives


I read it..................
You can be sure you'll NEVER see it shown by MSNBC or CNN


----------



## EUPD377

This whole thing has been lies since the beginning. At first it was being reported that they showed up at the wrong house, kicked in the door without announcing, and that they killed Taylor, an innocent bystander as she was asleep in her bed. Now we find out they were at the right address, announced clearly that they were the police, got shot at, returned fire, and hit Taylor, who was standing in the hallway with the person who shot at them. We find out that the boyfriend who starred shooting was involved in drug dealing, and they have recordings of Taylor in a jail line talking about her involvement in it too. Of course, everyone only knows the false narrative because the true one isn’t being widely or accurately reported.


----------



## USAF286

Every incident seems to have type of reaction. The initial incident will happen and then some sort of knee jerk reaction (riots, protests, ambushes etc) while the actual investigation to the aforementioned incident is being conducted. 

Once the dust settles and the official facts of the incident are released to the public, they’re on to next shitstorm protest and so on and so
on. 

It’s just an excuse to go out and cause mayhem. Nobody really cares about what actually happened.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Watch the incident unfold in the bodycam below. WARNING - Graphic Violence and Obscene Language:





Louisville, KY - Bodycam video was released on Thursday of the first officers to arrive on the scene after Louisville Metropolitan Police Department (LMPD) Sergeant Jonathan Mattingly was shot during the warrant service at Breonna Taylor's apartment in March.

Sgt. Mattingly was shot when officers served a search warrant at Taylor's apartment just after midnight on March 13.

The bodycam video was released by the sergeant's attorney, Todd McMurtry, WAVE reported.

"They called him a 'murderer,' when all he did was defend himself," McMurtry said. "This is the raw video of Louisville officer Sgt. John Mattingly shortly after Kenneth Walker shot him."

An investigation by the Kentucky Attorney General's Office revealed that, despite the fact the officers had a "no knock" warrant the night Taylor was shot, police announced themselves before they attempted to enter the residence.

Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron said that an independent civilian witness had confirmed having heard the officers announce themselves.

The attorney general said it was after that clear announcement that police busted through the door and saw a man and woman at the end of the hallway. Sgt. Mattingly was immediately shot, according to Cameron.

"Kenneth Walker fired the shot that hit Sgt. Mattingly," the attorney general confirmed.

He debunked claims by Walker that Sgt. Mattingly was shot by a fellow officer during the chaos that ensued.

Cameron said Sgt. Mattingly was struck by a 9mm bullet from Walker's weapon and officers had been carrying 40-caliber weapons.

Bodycam showed that the first officer who responded to the scene after Sgt. Mattingly was shot encountered a gate at the entrance to the community.

"I've got EMS on standby," somebody said over the police radio.

The video showed the officer briefly stepped out of his vehicle but then he could hear officers yelling inside the gated community.

So he got back into his police cruiser, backed up, and rammed the gate to gain entry, the video showed.

Seconds later, he jumped out of his vehicle and raced over to help the officers performing First Aid on the sergeant.

Sgt. Mattingly had been shot in the femoral artery and was bleeding profusely as officers worked to stop the flow and save his life, the video showed.

The video showed Sgt. Mattingly wanted one of the officers to call his wife for him, and the officer told him to unlock his phone and he'd do it as soon as they got the pressure bandages attached to his wounds.

Sgt. Mattingly squirmed in pain and gasped as officers attempted to pack the bullet holes they found in his leg, the video showed.

They also talked to him, trying to keep him awake as they worked.

In the bodycam video, an officer can be heard asking to talk to SWAT over the radio and trying to ascertain when an ambulance would arrive.

"We've got EMS on standby - where are they?" an officer asked in the video.

Officers cannot be seen rendering aid to Taylor in the bodycam video but the attorney general said the special prosecutor's investigation had determined that the 26-year-old woman died within a moment or so of being shot multiple times.

When officers were advised the ambulance was still 15 minutes out, they loaded Sgt. Mattingly onto the back of a police car to get him out of the area, and then transported him to the hospital in a police vehicle.

The officers responding to the scene surrounded the vehicle and covered the sergeant as they took him out of the area.


----------



## EUPD377

Mattingly needs to sue the major news networks like the Covington Catholic kid did. He’s been burned at the stake despite doing nothing wrong. 

Plus also god damn, I can’t imagine waiting 15 minutes for an ambulance to arrive when an officer is shot in the femoral artery. Sounds like the officers made a good call to transport via police car, it’s our SOP to transport any seriously injured officers immediately by cruiser for just this reason.


----------



## RodneyFarva

EUPD377 said:


> Mattingly needs to sue the major news networks like the Covington Catholic kid did. He's been burned at the stake despite doing nothing wrong.
> 
> Plus also god damn, I can't imagine waiting 15 minutes for an ambulance to arrive when an officer is shot in the femoral artery. Sounds like the officers made a good call to transport via police car, it's our SOP to transport any seriously injured officers immediately by cruiser for just this reason.


I'm just really glad he had the key for the gate!


----------



## USAF286

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm just really glad he had the key for the gate!


Push Guard! The universal master key!


----------



## EUPD377

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm just really glad he had the key for the gate!


The push bumper on the front of my Tahoe at 30 mph makes a great key as well


----------



## Kilvinsky

No one knows facts like those not there or involved, and yet, we MUST listen to them because they're on the CORRECT side of everything.
If you WERE there, you're obviously a murderous swine. 

It doesn't matter what the ACTUAL facts are, the only accepted facts are the ones forced upon us. All evidence is dismissed, ignored and hidden.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> No one knows facts like those not there or involved, and yet, we MUST listen to them because they're on the CORRECT side of everything.
> If you WERE there, you're obviously a murderous swine.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the ACTUAL facts are, the only accepted facts are the ones forced upon us. All evidence is dismissed, ignored and hidden.


To quote one of the great orators of our time "we care about truth over facts."


----------

